# Fluval Edge II 12 Gallon Price Drop - $129.99 Amazon



## FlyingHellFish

Damnit! 

I brought it the first day it came out at 199.99 , I brought the original Edge at 159.99 too.

Perhaps they're coming out with a Fluval Edge III?


----------



## ncharlie

Yeah, I wonder if a new tank is coming out. I put my Edge 6 into storage once i got the 12. I would like a bigger Edge like Tank but I really only have room for 1-2 tanks. I have a 12 and a shrimp tank.


----------



## xenxes

Personally I don't like the II, it's way too deep. Hoping they make a longer shallower kit. 

Price drops are to be expected though, after they overcharge the initial-gotta-have-it-first group  I might get one if it drops to $27 @ Petco again lol.


----------



## FlyingHellFish

The Fluval Edge 12 gallon is a very tedious, the hood physically limits the LED light spread.

If they do decide to make a new Edge (most likely) I too would like to see a bigger Edge that is a longer version of the 6'

What would be really cool is a removable top, maybe sliding action. Also they should put the light switch on the chord rather than the top, I hate opening up the top to turn off the lights.


----------



## xenxes

FlyingHellFish said:


> The Fluval Edge 12 gallon is a very tedious, the hood physically limits the LED light spread.
> 
> If they do decide to make a new Edge (most likely) I too would like to see a bigger Edge that is a longer version of the 6'
> 
> What would be really cool is a removable top, maybe sliding action. Also they should put the light switch on the chord rather than the top, I hate opening up the top to turn off the lights.


I hate the small opening on the top, but it does allow you to fill the water to the brim. Not sure how they would overcome the design flaw and still let you fill water all the way.

Not using a mechanical timer for the light?


----------



## FlyingHellFish

I was thinking more on the line of a removable top like those chi tanks. Of course it won't look as good but an option would be nice. 

No timer for the 6 gallon, long story short I'm testing out various plants. Well, trying to get experience anyways, not really testing. I brought one of those chinese knock off fancy colour pos regulator and the only thing it seem to regulate was my funds. Anywho, I got a Aquatic Life regulator instead and .... 

Here it is right now...









The hood is off because I use a desktop lamp + 42 LEDs on the 6 gallon (I brought the replacement lights) , I'm at a fork in the road right now tho.

Some weird type of black algae is covering the leafs and driftwood.


----------



## sockfish

Argh. Just tonight I bought a 2 month old 12 gal Edge off Craigslist for $90 thinking I'd finally gotten a deal. Well, I guess I saved a coupla bucks....

sox :confused1:


----------

